# House for Rent 3 bedroom $600 many extras



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Immediate opening for HOUSE. Perfect for Military students wanting to live off base and transplants needing a place to stay before they buy their home. Backyard great for parties. Only 6 month LEASE needed for MILITARY. 1.8 miles from front gate of NAS PCOLA Quiet neighborhood literally within walking distance of Walmart, Martelli's Coffe Shop, Big Lots, Block Buster, Ruby Tuesday, Pen Air, Regions Bank, ets. Perfect for Older Couple as well. The home is for 1-2 non-smoking Adults. Landlord cuts the lawn, rakes the leaves. If you need something fixed, I'm right there. Need your pet fed while you're out of town? I can do that too. I even roll your garbage barrels out on the trash pick-up days. The neighbors are friendly and we all help each other out. Two queen size beds and all kitchenware included. Outdoor gas grill in the back yard. Generator power available if you need it. Cozy 3 bedroom, 1 bath, dining room, living room for no more than two adults. Fully furnished with large laundry room that can double as a n office. Walk in closet in master bedroom. Private drive-way parking for two cars. The rental price is low because I'm seeking great renters not great rent. 
Very near NASP Front gate. Military can move right in. No background check required for active duty. Small fenced in front and 6' privacy fence in backyard. 
Includes: Cable tv, Cable Internet, water, sewage, trash, washer/dryer, and dishwasher, BBQ grill. 
First and last month's rent up front.

Click on link below to see pics of house. 
http://www.pensacoladivecompany.com/rental_house.html 

Call or email for details. 
(850)549-3645 and leave name and number for call back. Please say your name and number clearly. or email [email protected]


----------



## fishNhuntNfool (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you please tell me the address of the house? Thanks 

Justin


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

When you click on the link for the pics, its at the top of that page.

26 Lincoln Road Pensacola, Florida 32507-2304


----------

